# Are YOU a serious modeller? Take our quiz and find out!



## conkerking (Mar 11, 2010)

Answer a, b, c or d:

*Question 1*

How many kits do you have in your stash?

a) none – I just buy them when I need them.
b) 1-10
c) 10-50
d) all the kits in the world

*Question 2*

Where did you buy your last kit?

a) eBay
b) Modelzone
c) Hannants
d) A rather earnest bloke at a leisure centre in Hinckley

*Question 3*

How important is accuracy to you?

a) not arsed. I’ve even done models with made-up paint and decal schemes.
b) well, it’s nice if my models are accurate, but I won’t lose sleep over it.
c) I prefer my models to be authentic representations of the actual airframe.
d) I have destroyed models after learning of inaccuracies. And taken it out on the dog.

*Question 4*

What does your wife think of your hobby?

a) she says all men should have a hobby and couldn’t be more supportive.
b) she moans occasionally about the time I give to it, but generally doesn’t mind. Better that than chasing skirt, she says.
c) she clearly resents the time I devote to the hobby.
d) don’t know, you’d have to ask her. She nipped out to the shops three years ago and I haven’t seen her since.

*Question 5*

Where do you do your modelling?

a) kitchen table
b) the study
c) a dedicated workbench
d) a soundproof bunker that can be locked from the inside

*Question 6*

What do you think of James May?

a) Great bloke. He’s really funny on Top Gear. Did you see that one where they tried to turn a Robin Reliant into a space shuttle? Wicked.
b) It’s good that he’s raising awareness of modelling, especially among young people.
c) He’s alright I suppose. He should be careful with kids around models though – all those sharp implements and solvents.
d) The long haired, foppish bastard. Modelling is a serious business and not for children. And anyway, the wing span on that 1:1 Spitfire was 4mm out. I checked.

*Question 7*

How much time do you devote to modelling each week?

a) oh, I dunno. Couple of hours? Depends when I can fit it in.
b) an hour or two a day maybe.
c) all my spare time.
d) six 12 hour days. And 16 hours on Sunday.

*Question 8*

What is your idea of a perfect weekend?

a) a weekend at the beach with the wife and kids
b) just kicking back, going for a few walks maybe, but fitting in an hour or two with the kits
c) making some headway with the four models I have on the go
d) Telford!

*Question 9*

Which is your favourite kit manufacturer?

a) Airfix
b) Hasegawa
c) Special Hobby
d) Przemizckini Plastikovny Modelny Sp.z.o.o.

*Question 10*

How many times a day do you visit ww2aircraft.net?

a) ww2aircraft.what?
b) Once
c) Maybe half a dozen times
d) I come out in hives if I’m away for an hour.

*Answers

Mostly a’s*

Clearly modelling doesn’t feature largely in your life, it’s something you enjoy but can take or leave. Perhaps there is more to the hobby than you realise and you would enjoy delving further.

*Mostly b’s*

You enjoy your modelling but it is part of a varied, balanced lifestyle. Well done.

*Mostly c’s*

Perhaps there is more to life than the little plastic aeroplanes, however you should be applauded for your commitment.

*Mostly d’s*

Seriously mate, you need to get out more.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 12, 2010)

B's!


----------



## ellis995 (Mar 12, 2010)

B's

Trying hard not to build them as i am trying to build my stash up


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 12, 2010)

More C's than B's...
Uh Oh!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 12, 2010)

B's here as well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

Mostly C's...


----------



## plheure2 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd have to say about 50/50 Bs and Cs. Over 70 models in the unbuilt stash.... buying only what I intend to build.


----------



## conkerking (Mar 12, 2010)

plheure2 said:


> buying only what I intend to build.



Denial ain't just a river in Egypt...


----------



## otftch (Mar 12, 2010)

Ouch !
Ed


----------



## stona (Mar 12, 2010)

Phew, more Bs than Cs.......just.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2010)

LMAO Mostly B's, but I'm liking the bunker idea.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2010)

Er....


----------



## conkerking (Mar 12, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Er....



Spit it out, man...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder what's on the other side of my front door.....?!!


----------



## Maglar (Mar 12, 2010)

That'd be the LHS.. that's for another day though T.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 13, 2010)

Mostly As with a few Bs here and there.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll make it easy for ya Terry. I had mostly 'D's but all the rest were 'A's. Don't they cancell each other out?


----------



## rochie (Mar 13, 2010)

mostly B's with a couple of C's, i have a bunker, it isn't sound proof but it locks from the inside


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 14, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I wonder what's on the other side of my front door.....?!!



A Wildcat?


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2010)

One A, two B's, five C's and two D's...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, now I can tell my wife now she means more to me than modeling?????? Your quiz proves it!!!!! a's first, 3 b's, 2 c's. I am still sane!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2010)

What time do we have our daily walk, nurse?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 15, 2010)

A4K said:


> One A, two B's, five C's and two D's...



Sounds like my 'O'-level results!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2010)

buffnut453 said:


> Sounds like my 'O'-level results!



9th Grade Report Card


----------



## A4K (Mar 16, 2010)

My school grades were similar...couldn't wait to leave and start working!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 16, 2010)

Me, a serious modeller??? 

   

Well...*wipes eyes giggles*...at least I _look _serious, when I tell myself that I've _got _to continue painting that 109 I'm _still _working on. *snort* *giggle*


----------



## javlin (Mar 16, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> LMAO Mostly B's, but I'm liking the bunker idea.



I got the bunker and just came from there.


----------



## conkerking (Mar 16, 2010)

I just did a bit on the kitchen table for a change. What a mess.


----------



## Trebor (Mar 17, 2010)

mine are all D's


----------



## conkerking (Mar 17, 2010)

Seriously?


----------



## Trebor (Mar 18, 2010)

no


----------



## Pong (Mar 21, 2010)

Got a lot of B's several C's, and one D.


----------



## senji (Mar 22, 2010)

Pretty much B's

HOWEVER I did have one C answer and I think everyone should have a dedicated workbench for their work. That way you dont have to move things around to do other things and possibly loose something.

Dedicated workbenches are Good Things.


----------

